# Polo Towers rental info, Suites vs. Villas



## jaym (May 8, 2013)

I'm hoping Diamond Resorts owners or others that have experience with Polo Towers in Las Vegas can help explain.

I am helping friends of ours rent at Polo Towers for an upcoming trip this summer. They stayed at PT for a couple of nights back in 2010 and I think it was in a 1 BR Suites unit, based on their description. 

Are there separate towers/bldgs. for each room type or are they mixed within buildings there? I believe Suites are more chic decor and the Villas are "Tuscan-inspired" decor, more marble tile in bath, colors, etc.  

 I also heard that the resort has completed room refurbishments, pool is still under renovation, but they are almost complete. Were all room types renovated, Villas and Suites?
Will they be content with either, any pros or cons to consider? 
thanks for any input, appreciate it....


----------



## dougp26364 (May 8, 2013)

jaym said:


> I'm hoping Diamond Resorts owners or others that have experience with Polo Towers in Las Vegas can help explain.
> 
> I am helping friends of ours rent at Polo Towers for an upcoming trip this summer. They stayed at PT for a couple of nights back in 2010 and I think it was in a 1 BR Suites unit, based on their description.
> 
> ...



Polo Towers, both Suite's and Villa's, occupy one building with three towers. The building is in the shape of an H with the front and middle leg housing the Suite's and the back leg (furthest from the strip) housing the Villa's.

The Suite's are the units recently renovated. The original design was a very dated 80's look. The renovation made them a little more contemporary and is conservitive enough so they shouldn't require another expensive renovation for a long time.

The Villa's are a little more upscale. The Villa's bathroom has a deep soaker tub and dual vanities. The dual vanities are sometimes important for couples. The Villa's has a large screen TV while the Suite's has a smaller TV. The Suite's typically offer better views of the strip so long as you're 5th floor or higher. 4th floor and lower in tower 1 facing the strip and you get a lovely view of a concrete wall. The East facing rooms of tower 1 look away from the strip but there are far fewer of them than any other. The Suite's one bedroom unit has a sofa sleeper in the living room while the Villa's have a murphy bed in the living room.

It use to be that tower 1 was a Sunday check in and tower 2 was a Saturday check in but, since DRI has adopted the old Sunterra points reservations program, I don't believe check in day really matters anymore unless you're renting directly from a deeded week owner. Then it might still matter as they would be accomadated under the old reserations system (or maybe not, I'm not certain). The Villa's were a Friday check in under the old weeks program. 

Here is a link to our photo album from a recent stay in a tower 1 Suite's unit at Polo Towers. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...owers/21979661_sDc6M8#!i=1759946737&k=kJpSxhL

Here is a link from a 2002 stay (relatively old) album of the Villa's. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Other...-2002/25077707_sp5v78#!i=2055178287&k=8NkGr8S There have been updates to the Villa's in the last 11 years but I believe the decor is relatively the same.

Sorry that there's not so many pictures of the Villa's unit. In 2002 digital camera technology and my picture taking abilities weren't as good as they are today.


----------



## jaym (May 8, 2013)

dougp-
 Thank you for the PT photos and detailed response, very helpful!
(nice collection of shots...)

J-


----------



## csalter2 (May 9, 2013)

I have stayed  recently in both the suites and the villas. Frankly, I could not tell if there was that much of a difference in the units. Yes, the decor of the villas was a little better, but not enough that warranted any extra cost from me.  As far as the view went, I pretty much had the same view in the suites as I did the villas. Maybe I just got unlucky because I saw the side of the strip facing the MGM Grand. However, I had  a great time in Vegas. 

In my opinion, for what it's worth, I would not spend any extra money for the villas if the suites are available. The units are the same size and there just is not that significant a difference, at least to me.


----------

